# Shanks to Osso Bucco



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey, I saved the shanks from an antelope, and was thinking I'd cut them crosswise for pazole or osso bucco. How would you guys go about it? Keep 'em frozen and cut through the meat, then go at the bone with a bone saw or a fine toothed saw? Any tricks or tips please!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I save the shanks whole to freeze them. Then I take the frozen shanks and cut through the meat and bone with a fine-toothed hacksaw when I'm ready to cook them. 3-4" discs seems to be about right for osso bucco. 

If you leave the shanks whole when they are frozen you have less surface area to get freezer burnt, etc. Additionally, when you get ready to cook the shank pieces for osso bucco, butcher twine is your friend. Keeps them from falling apart into the braising liquid.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

So what you're saying is that I need to go get one of these so I can cut them up, right? That's what I'm telling the wife. Thanks!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Make sure to post up your recipes if this turns out good! Quick forum search and I didn't come up with any. I have a deer shank in the freezer just for this...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

kodoz said:


> So what you're saying is that I need to go get one of these so I can cut them up, right? That's what I'm telling the wife. Thanks!


I just use the much less expensive standard hacksaw, but that would surely do the trick.

Osso Bucco is good stuff, and fairly easy to prepare. The most difficult/time consuming part of the dish for me was the risotto Milanese which is the traditional accompaniment.

It would be really good with some good pasta if you didn't want to do the risotto.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

gdog said:


> Make sure to post up your recipes if this turns out good! Quick forum search and I didn't come up with any. I have a deer shank in the freezer just for this...


I'll see what I end up with from the 3 shanks I have. I was thinking they would make a good substitution for the pork in pazole (Mexican soup). Osso bucco would be a new frontier for me.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

kodoz said:


> I'll see what I end up with from the 3 shanks I have. I was thinking they would make a good substitution for the pork in pazole (Mexican soup). Osso bucco would be a new frontier for me.


Shanks and Neck Roasts are great for any recipe that calls for braising over a long period of time. We recently did a semi-traditional barbacoa with a full mule deer shoulder that shanks would lend themselves to as well.

You really should try the osso bucco. It's definitely my favorite shank preparation. Really tasty rich flavors and you can eat the marrow too. Mmmm. I'm getting hungry already.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> Mmmm. I'm getting hungry already.


Seriously. I didn't know better and didn't take the neck. But I'm having visions of barbacoa now. I need to figure out how to take the neck for this season.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I did elk in the instant pot. Can't remember all the seasonings but just a standard recipe. 
Did quinoa instead of risotto. 
Boys loved eating the marrow.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a great thread fellas.

I use to stay at this nice hotel in Tualatin Oregon that served Elk Osso Bucco. It was really good. I never made it myself. Normally big game shanks were canned at the Goober Estate. There are exceptions. Here's my last antelope shank meal:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/173129-antelope-borscht.html

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Found a few pics on my phone.










This is about the size I cut the shanks for Osso Bucco.

And the finished product, falling apart over the risotto.










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

So I did this this weekend. First cut through the partially frozen meat with a knife, then took a recip saw (with a clean blade) after the bone. Worked really nicely, although not as pretty as Kwalk's. From there, followed this recipe, but with more veggies and not quite enuf liquid. No pics of the finished dish, but it was as good as the last beef osso bucco I had. Not much marrow, but that was fine by me. Looking back, it's a fall/winter dish, there's an art that I didn't quite master to tying the sections, and I might keep the meat even more frozen.

Hey Wyoming, I want my 2 antelope tags so I can try again.










​


----------

